# Another dryer lint clay tombstone



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's my new dryer lint clay tombstone that I started yesterday at the NJ/PA haunt gathering. The tree at the top of the stone is all sculpted with dryer lint clay. At the bottom is a styro vase attached to the foam with styro glue and embelished with more dryer lint clay leaves. Just waiting for it to dry so I can finish etching out the epitaph.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Make%20And%20Take/P3030041.jpg?t=1195419080


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ohhh wow, sweet! How are you doing the etching?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Show Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

interesting concept, combining a sculpt with a tombstone - looks like it'll turn out great.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

playfx, I use a wood burning tool with a pencil tip. Vlad wired a dimmer switch to the wood burning tool so I can control the temp. I print out the epitaph and tape the words in place on the styrofoam. I use the wood burning tool on a low temp with adjustements through the dimmer switch. I press the pencil tip directly over the letter of the paper and press until the tip breaks through the paper. I just continue doing each letter until it's complete and then remove the paper. It's a slow process but I'm able to control the amount of styro being melted away. 

Thanks Nick, I did another tombstone with a wreath for this past year and loved the effect I was able to achieve using the lint clay. The clay dries rock hard and I seal it with Thompson's waterproofing after it's completly dry and latex painted.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Im glad I ask, I never thought of using a dimmer switch to control the temp, something else for me to try now! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really like that, BC! Dryer lint clay is still something I haven't tried, but I'm always a fan of your use of beaded foam...it inspires me to try another one, since I can't get blue/pink foam here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Doc. The white beaded foam is always available around here free. Vlad and I both seem to get all sorts of shapes and sizes from work. The stryo shape vase pieces Vlad found in a box at work from a set of car stereo speakers that someone tossed out. If we collect much more foam we'll be needing a shed just for storing it all.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

It always amazes me the creativity of people....Did you mix the dryer lint with glue?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Dark Star the dryer lint recipe I'm using is as follows:
Approx. 2 cups of dryer lint (pulled apart in little bits)
1/3 cup warm water
1 tablespoon dish detergent
6 tablespoons white glu
Mix all ingredients together with hands until a smooth.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just think, I used to be Vlad's underwear.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Just think, I used to be Vlad's underwear.


You did?!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wait a minute. Type O. LOL. I meant "it", I mean "it" not "I". I think you changed it didn't you? LOL U burger! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Wait a minute. Type O. LOL. I meant "it", I mean "it" not "I". I think you changed it didn't you? LOL U burger! LOL


Nope..I didn't change a thing..Zombie would have my head on a platter if I changed posts like that! BTW, I'm a burger? What kind? Big Mac? I like that. A dryer lint BigMac.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nope..I didn't change a thing..Zombie would have my head on a platter if I changed posts like that! BTW, I'm a burger? What kind? Big Mac? I like that. A dryer lint BigMac.


It couldn't have been me. I am such the bestest typer in the world. :googly: I am going to have to take this to the Haunt board, so they can take away your moderator license. LOL. When they get done, you won't be fit to be a mod on nickelodeon, in the pre-school section. LOL:googly: 

I would have to say Big mac.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> It couldn't have been me. I am such the bestest typer in the world. :googly: I am going to have to take this to the Haunt board, so they can take away your moderator license. LOL. When they get done, you won't be fit to be a mod on nickelodeon, in the pre-school section. LOL:googly:
> 
> I would have to say Big mac.


That's Big Mac-Daddy to you, Mr!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

We Knew Vlad was a smart guy , glad her thought of the deamer switch and I Love the tombstone.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good BC..keep up the good work


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice touch B Cat...Just shows us all that every image that we use does not have to be a skull...thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

show us the update now!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Believe it or not it's still not finished. Just got to busy. I still have to finish etching out the epitaph. Hopefully next week when I'm off from work for the holiday's I'll have to time to finish it and get a coat of paint on it.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice job, BC. I love what you do with dryer lint. I tried it but the damn dog hairs stick out everywhere when it dries.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hawkshillhaunter try going to a hotel and asking them to save you the dryer lint. I got a 55 gallon bag of hotel dryer lint from slightlymad last year. It has minimal to no doggy wuzz in it. It's much easier to work with than the home lint for those of you with pets.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

aahhh...great idea! I like no 'doggy wuzz'...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You could also just give it a quick once over with a lighter or other flame. that should eliminate any hairs sticking out.


----------

